# Prop for F60



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

your F-60 4-stroke max recommended RPM is 5000-6000 Rpm range.  well....try to put your current stainless steel prop to see if u can around 5500-5800 rpm.  It's not gotta hurt if U running around 5800 rpm range and makes the engine happy.

5100 Rpm seems sluglish at 31 mph.

dont listen to your mechanic until u find out for yourself on the water with your S.S propeller then u can find out what is max RPM range.

IF your motor revving more than 6000 rpm with this S.S prop then u need more pitch to gain back to Recommend RPM range.
 what is your diameter and pitch for Aluminum and S.S prop?


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the post, as to the current dimensions of the aluminum prop I have no idea I would think it is the original factory prop I'll go and check


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry for such delay, but I couldn't find any dimensions on the prop, but what I did find was it was stamped g-11. What would be my best bet for a better performance? I would like to go alittle faster at less rpms and possibly conserve on fuel thanks for any help


----------



## edauphin (Feb 15, 2009)

I just purchased a 2005 Scout 160 with the F60. I've only have been able to run it once during the trial, but it ran up to 36 mph at 6000 rpm (2 onboard with half tank).  It has a stainless 3 blade. I'll have to take the prop off to get the size.  I was thinking about going up on pitch to bring the rpm's down to 5800. I'll let you know what size I have on it now.  As long as I can run in the mid-30's I'll be satisfied. This rig is going to get great fuel mileage under either configuration.


----------

